# the funniest you tube video your ever seen



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 10, 2011)

show me your funniest video your seen on you tube.
YouTube - ‪Ultimate Dog Tease‬&rlm;
that one of mine


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 10, 2011)

baden posted is a couple of days ago in 'Hey Dog Lovers (LOL)' its amazing!! =] 
*
*


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 10, 2011)

And I posted it a few weeks before that lol. It is funny though. 
Look up Terry Tate office line backer or Terry Crews old spice. Love those ones. (I'd link them but I'm on my phone)


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 10, 2011)

just shows how amazing the video is!!


----------



## Rattler (Jun 10, 2011)

*you like dancing?*

YouTube - ‪Old man can dance funky‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Old Man Dancing At CES 2009! Funny!! (Original Vid)‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪man dancing in manchester‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪amazing old guy dancing in atlantic city, nj‬&rlm;


----------



## AshMan (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪WORLDS SECOND HARDEST SKATEBOARD TRICK‬&rlm; If like me, you can laugh at others mis-fortune and still sleep soundly at night, this is hilarious. If you feel bad for people getting hurt then...you probably shouldnt watch.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪GINGERS DO HAVE SOULS!!‬&rlm;


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Roller funny carousel fail‬&rlm;

I laugh everytime..


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Three-toed sloth crossing the road in Costa Rica (Sloth's Perpective)‬&rlm;

Never gets old.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2011)

I love that one with the bike! Classic! I've seen it before, but it always delivers :lol:

Love the sloth one also! Classic! :lol:


----------



## CamdeJong (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪iPhone4 vs HTC Evo‬&rlm; 

Love this. There's also another one by the same bloke about breeding pythons, can probably be found on his page, but this one's better.


----------



## bigi (Jun 10, 2011)

i cant believe this thread is still here, i am not going to bother posting my funny ones, this thread will just disapear


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 10, 2011)

Any other Rodney Carrington fans out there, the man is a genius http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16cWiWj--8E


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 10, 2011)

If I posted a link of one of the funniest videos I've ever seen, I'd possibly be suspended. Anyone heard of "Milly the Puppet"?


----------



## bigi (Jun 10, 2011)

.http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/video/video.php?v=1407702824839&comments


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪DEAD DEER PRANK‬&rlm; dead deer prank


----------



## damian83 (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Very Drunk Man Stumbles Home, Scuzzish - Fail!‬&rlm;


anyone been this wasted before


----------



## Boidae (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;KPqOQnpragc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPqOQnpragc&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 11, 2011)

keep them coming hahaha that door one was so good


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Funny Talking Animals - Walk On The Wild Side Preview - BBC One‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Funny Talking Animals - Walk On The Wild Side - Episode Three Preview - BBC One‬&rlm;


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great vids, ones with wild animals are quite neat I think.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Trent from Punchy‬&rlm;


----------



## browny (Jun 11, 2011)

Dan40D said:


> Any other Rodney Carrington fans out there, the man is a genius YouTube - ‪Show Them To Me With Subtitles‬&rlm;


 
he's so dam funny google/youtube the man if you havent seen him before (nsfw warning lol) i got him on facebook check this out too Rodney Carrington Music | Listen for Free and Download


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪The Muppet Show - (Lash by Lash)‬&rlm;

The timing in this is awesome


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 11, 2011)

AshMan said:


> If like me, you can laugh at others mis-fortune and still sleep soundly at night, this is hilarious. If you feel bad for people getting hurt then...you probably shouldnt watch.


 
wish I read that first. that was hilarious.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 12, 2011)

If you can't attract girls like crazy and can only attract crazy girls then this shelia may be the one for you ( BTW she likes cats )
YouTube - ‪eHarmony Video Bio‬&rlm;
The Green Jelly film clip "Little pig, little pig" - metal has never again reached such lofty heights
YouTube - ‪Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig"‬&rlm;


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 12, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Budweiser Compilation‬&rlm;


----------



## Trouble (Jun 12, 2011)

:lol::lol: subtle much 
YouTube - ‪You and Your Johnson‬&rlm;


----------



## longqi (Jun 12, 2011)

Somewhere on here is a training exercise with a mortar Columbian army

By far the funniest Ive ever heard of


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 12, 2011)

longqi said:


> Somewhere on here is a training exercise with a mortar Columbian army
> 
> By far the funniest Ive ever heard of


 YouTube - ‪Colombian Army Mortar FAIL!‬&rlm;


----------



## yommy (Jun 12, 2011)

got a chuckle out of this one

YouTube - ‪How to stop cats pissing on your car, The best cat video ever! - Craig Turner‬&rlm;


----------



## Aussie-Python-97 (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;uIbkLjjlMV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> If you can't attract girls like crazy and can only attract crazy girls then this shelia may be the one for you ( BTW she likes cats )
> YouTube - ‪eHarmony Video Bio‬&rlm;
> The Green Jelly film clip "Little pig, little pig" - metal has never again reached such lofty heights
> YouTube - ‪Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig"‬&rlm;



Hmm I think she likes cats,...she need therapy bigtime


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 12, 2011)

This one is okay and the family guy sheep shearing one is a classic but i would be more than likely suspended for putting that one up 

[video=youtube;ZmccP620LZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmccP620LZQ[/video]

This one is brilliant!! 

[video=youtube;JkQ0hrsAvWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkQ0hrsAvWo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Aussie-Python-97 (Jun 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;JldGr9rHtco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JldGr9rHtco[/video]

What The Pineapples..?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Potter Puppet Pals: The Mysterious Ticking Noise‬&rlm;


----------



## Adzo (Jun 13, 2011)

The most popular app ever now IRL.


[video=youtube;jzIBZQkj6SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIBZQkj6SY&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 13, 2011)

not ment to offend im disabled myself and i think hes absolutely hilarious
YouTube - ‪Stephen Lynch- Special Olympics‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪Stephen Lynch - Special Ed‬&rlm;
only gay eskimo
YouTube - ‪Mad TV Corky - The Juice Pigs - I'm The Only Gay Eskimo‬&rlm;
old farmer.. best ever
YouTube - ‪There was an old farmer... (Assumption song)‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪There was an old farmer... (Assumption song)‬&rlm;
mean kitty song!!


----------



## Trouble (Jun 15, 2011)

:lol::lol: love stephen lynch!

a couple of Ross Nobel vids from when he was in Canberra..
YouTube - ‪ross noble - cheeky muslim‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪Ross Noble - Australian Wildlife - Kangaroos and Emus‬&rlm;

voodoo doll ad -
YouTube - ‪Banned Commercial - Bill Clinton Voodoo doll very funny‬&rlm;


----------



## Rattler (Jun 23, 2011)

Rat Fight
YouTube - ‪Rat Fight‬&rlm;


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube - ‪An unusual crash for two race bikes‬&rlm;


----------



## Choco (Jun 23, 2011)

Double post. Fuscus already had it.



Trouble said:


> :lol::lol: love stephen lynch!
> 
> a couple of Ross Nobel vids from when he was in Canberra...
> YouTube - ‪Ross Noble - Australian Wildlife - Kangaroos and Emus‬&rlm;


 That is awesome.

Claims on the plains;
YouTube - ‪Claims on The Plains‬&rlm;


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 24, 2011)

Its difficult to watch this without thinking ***!
May not be suitable for small kiddies, the easily offended or fundies.
YouTube - ‪Japanese Commercial‬&rlm;


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 25, 2011)

my mates mucking around 
[video=youtube;T1FpGz5rq0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1FpGz5rq0E[/video]


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 25, 2011)

One of my all time faves. I havent gone through all 3 pages yet so apologies if its already been posted
[video=youtube;BEtIoGQxqQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEtIoGQxqQs[/video]
Somebody told me it was an audition for a part in a martial arts movie, don't know how true it is, but it explains the dude still trying to "audition" after his stack, haha



Adzo said:


> The most popular app ever now IRL.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;jzIBZQkj6SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIBZQkj6SY&feature=youtu.be[/video]


 
Damn you Adzo, after watching your vid I had to play some crazy birds, there goes the rest of my eveing, lols


----------



## Tristan (Jun 25, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> If you can't attract girls like crazy and can only attract crazy girls then this shelia may be the one for you ( BTW she likes cats )
> YouTube - ‪eHarmony Video Bio‬&rlm;
> The Green Jelly film clip "Little pig, little pig" - metal has never again reached such lofty heights
> YouTube - ‪Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig"‬&rlm;


 
Do you know its Maynard James Keenan from Tool singing the piggy voice "not by the hair of my chinny chin chin"?

YouTube - ‪Nice Guys‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Kung Fooled‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Psychic Roommates - Wong Fu Sketchbook‬&rlm;


----------



## K3nny (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;aP3gzee1cps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps&feature=aso[/video]

evolution in progress


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 25, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Do you know its Maynard James Keenan from Tool singing the piggy voice "not by the hair of my chinny chin chin"?


 yep


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 25, 2011)

Possibly the funniest... youtube... video...ever....

[video=youtube;tWe1oMok2wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWe1oMok2wI&[/video]


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 25, 2011)

This is the Harley vs sports bike version of those characters above!

The bit from 1.20 is a classic 

[video=youtube;b4ZfaDjxDBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ZfaDjxDBs[/video]


----------



## Adzo (Jun 28, 2011)

Not youtube but still hilarious.Animals Being Dicks | Happy Father’s Day, Smart ***


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 28, 2011)

The one where Steve Irwin meets Ross The Intern. Hilarious!!! Not sure what it's called, just type in Steve _Irwin pineapple_


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

PMSL!!

YouTube - ‪Beyonce Single Ladies Dance‬&rlm;


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 28, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Golfing Fail‬&rlm;

baha


----------



## Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=AU#/watch?v=RdIFx27opJc

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=AU#/watch?v=rIu5B3Fsstg a seagull still a video camera lol


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> YouTube - ‪Golfing Fail‬&rlm;
> 
> baha



With a fear of heights that vid made me cringe bigtime,....was funny till they went to the edge.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 28, 2011)

A friend of mine put me on to this crazy girl.. Funny stuff!!
YouTube - ‪How to trick people into thinking you're good looking‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪What Girls Do On The Internet‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪What Boys Do On The Internet‬&rlm;


----------



## Smithers (Jul 22, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> A friend of mine put me on to this crazy girl.. Funny stuff!!
> YouTube - ‪How to trick people into thinking you're good looking‬&rlm;
> 
> YouTube - ‪What Girls Do On The Internet‬&rlm;
> ...



Im still cracking up watching this chick,...check her Deep thoughts withhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ9nykstdAE&feature=related Kesha Warning Adult Content


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

All her stuff is great.. I was watching it with the other half drunk and we were almost in tears. Did you see the spring break one?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 23, 2011)

This guy is a bit of a hero. 

‪The greatest RL troll of all time.‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2011)

‪Ape With AK-47‬&rlm; - YouTube

Who you calling a dirty ape?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

lol

Link


----------



## Smithers (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol again (Warning Adult Themes)

Link

PMSL 

Link


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 1, 2011)

bahahahahaha omg this takes the cake Frisk Fail - YouTube


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> bahahahahaha omg this takes the cake Frisk Fail - YouTube


 Too Funny lol.Would the guy have a case in court I wonder.. PMSL.


----------

